# Pigs be Pigs



## bigbellyfox

(No, not the Pigs is Pigs cartoon, it's a comic)
Anyone knows where to find it? I heard it's a pretty good story. ^^;


----------



## Observer

We don't have the comic (but see below - ed), but here is what Wikipedia has to say about the comic, which is actually based on the film which in turn may have been loosely inspired by an early 20th Century book of similar title:

"In 2002-2003, FA artist Willix published a webcomic adapted from the original cartoon. Entitled "Pigs Be Pigs", it was the story of the strange thing that happened to a pair of athletic girls who went door-to-door selling membership in a local gym.

The first girl was a ginger-haired former 327-pound woman who had trimmed down; when she knocks on the door of the home of Piggy's scientist-doctor, she becomes the test subject of his latest invention; the Feed-A-Matic, which combines real food with a contraption that feeds the woman a thick, creamy liquid through a hose, which fills her up faster and gives her a much bigger appetite. 

Unlike Piggy's dream, this is supposed to be real - the doctor being a "mad genius" with a more gentle and kindly personality. He promises her to restore her to her former beautiful self. At first he stuffs her with a continuous parade of food as was done with Piggy. But when her belly is packed full, the doctor then makes her drink a special liquid concoction he created - a substance which is instantly converted into and stored as body fat without filling her stomach. She soon becomes significantly heavier and fatter, the doctor claiming as he did in the cartoon that she is "not even half full!"

After being fattened to well beyond her original obese weight, she begins to waddle to the door as Piggy did in the cartoon. As she makes for the exit, she comes to an enormous Death by Chocolate cake and she wolfs it down, (first on her own and then with some help from the feed-a-matic), resulting not in her exploding, but in her massive belly outgrowing her legs. 

The "magic hands" help her up and place her now gigantic belly on a board with rollers. The mad scientist directs her down the hall to a guest bedroom. She is so stuffed and sleepy she goes along. In the guest bedroom she falls asleep, leaving the doctor to give her even more of the fattening liquid in her sleep. She dreams about growing even fatter than she is, by visioning herself as a goddess, an obese queen, a fat superhero ("Fatgirl") and a giant Godzilla-type monster.

When she wakes up in the morning, realizing it was all a dream, she sees that she has become a gigantic ball of jiggling fat, which she enjoys. Asked by the doctor if she wants anything, she decides to quit the gym and stay at the doctor's house, satisfied with her new figure. Soon, while she gorges on an enormous breakfast, the second, black-haired, thinner and less friendly girl shows up looking for the first. 

She is shocked by her colleague's transformation and is more scornful of her new form, declaring "Why would anyone want to be such a big, fat pig?" At this point, the doctor captures her, puts her in the same chair and subjects her to the same feeding process, while the first watches with glee as she eats and grows even bigger, observing that she, too, will soon be so fat that no chair will be big enough for her. The feeding stops for a moment to allow the doctor to admire the girls.

The first is now even more of a fat blob, her feet no longer touching the ground, her arms hardly able to move and her face covered in multiple chins. The second has massive thighs and, as the doctor points out, huge breasts and buttocks. The doctor sets her free from the chair but she, too, struggles to make it to the front door, and falls over on her front, unable to move and again leaving the doctor to fill her up. 

The first girl eats masses of cake as the second girl swells up to equal the first's size. The doctor says that he could keep this up forever and notes that they are rapidly running out of room. The story ends with the two girls, at immense proportions, staying like they are supposedly for the rest of their lives and the doctor continually feeding their huge appetites. We are told that they reach weights so huge that they can only be described in the reader's imaginations.

It should also be noted that while the first girl sports a giant belly and overall spherical body, the second develops more fat in the breasts and buttocks, although both girls appear to reach the same weight. This is presumably to outline the different figures of fat women or girls that are often idolised by the FA community."

Simce writing trhe above I've been advisedthe story is available here.


----------



## mat03

This this what you're looking for?  
http://www.expandemonium.net/free/Willix/pigs/page_01.htm


----------



## silentbob

Update: http://willixartist.deviantart.com/gallery/#Pigs-Be-Pigs


----------

